# BAZOOOOOOOOOOOOKA!



## TDK (Nov 4, 2010)

Name: Bazooka
Age: 3 (21 in Dog Years)
Sex: Male
Species: Golden Retriever
Height: 24 in. Feral, 5'11 Anthro
Weight: 140 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Golden body, beige belly, ears, and footpaws.
- Markings: White muzzle.
- Eye color: Green
- Other features: Two lines of eye black (Football player like) under each eye.

Behavior and Personality: The result of a 8th grader's science fair experiment, Bazooka is more than a cute pup from a Petco, but is to say the least, ape shit crazy. A gold and yellow ball of pure energy, he is nothing but on the go until he'll literally pass out and remain stoic for days until he recovers. He's an entertainer and jokester at heart and even when he says the most off the wall things, his high pitched voice makes it seem like the funniest thing ever. Like every other dog, chocolate is poison to him. But unlike every other dog, he won't get sick or die from it, he'll just become angry, paranoid, and uncontrollable... just like your best friend after a few too many drinks.

Skills: Making people smile, finding bones, finding tail.
Weaknesses: Chocolate, high pitched voice, sleeping for days.

Likes: Cartoons, bones, headbands 
Dislikes: Collars, kennels, pet stores, collars, Hershey bars

Clothing/Personal Style: Blue and white headband around his neck.
Profession: Stray dog/Pet for hire
Personal quote: "HI I'M BAZOOOOOKA! YEA THATS ME! AND IT'S NOT A COLLAR, IT'S A HEADBAND!"

Favorite food: Steak
Favorite drink: Water, Red Bulls
Favorite location: The Park
Favorite color: Royal Blue

Least liked food: Chocolate bars
Least liked drink: Flavored Water, Diet Red Bulls
Least liked location: The Kennel
Orientation: Dosen't matter, as long as it can keep up.

Reference Picture:


----------



## Oovie (Nov 5, 2010)

Utterly forgot chocolate is poisonous to canines, I'll have to remember that.

I do like how your thread title sticks out amongst everyone else's, made me want to click it first to read. In fact, I went "Bazoooooka!" before opening it! Heh heh.


----------

